# FARM DAY/CHICKEN SWAP - TRACTOR SUPPLY CO., SANFORD, MAINE



## stano40 (Mar 12, 2011)

*FARM DAY/CHICKEN SWAP*

WHERE ???

TRACTOR SUPPLY COMPANY (TSC)  #1464
1770 MAIN ST
SANFORD ME 04073
(207) 490-0034

May 7th will be the very first FARM DAY/CHICKEN SWAP held at this new TSC location.

Come and join the fun - buy, sell, trade or swap
*
New schedule of events:*

JUNE 11TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JUNE 25TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JULY 9TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JULY  23RD - 9 AM TO 1 PM
AUGUST  6TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
AUGUST  20TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
SEPTEMBER  10TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
SEPTEMBER  24TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM

-----------------------------
*
VENDOR'S NEEDED :*


IF YOU SELL OR NEED TO SELL
 LIVESTOCK, POULTRY, WATERFOWL, RABBITS, FARM CRAFTS, FARM PRODUCE, GOAT SOAP AND OTHER FARM ANIMAL RELATED  PRODUCTS WE WOULD LIKE YOU TO JOIN US.

NO SET UP FEES

 IT WILL BE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF EACH VENDOR TO ABIDE BY STATE OF MAINE LAWS AND REGULATIONS.

IT WILL BE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF EACH VENDOR TO PROVIDE ADEQUATE SHELTER, CAGING, WATER AND FOOD FOR THEIR ANIMALS.

  IT WILL ALSO BE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF EACH VENDOR TO CLEAN UP THEIR AREAS WHEN LEAVING.
*
QUESTIONS ????*

CONTACT COORDINATOR:  Bob Stano at bobandmichellestano@yahoo.com

*If you plan on coming as a vendor drop me an email & let us know what you plan on bringing.*

This will be our very first season at the Tractor Supply co. (TSC) in Sanford, Maine and we want to make it a successful showing for the season.  It also allows us to determine the space we need for the swap

--------------------

*Maine State Law:*

MAINE RULES AND REGS ON SALES OF LIVESTOCK, POULTRY, WATERFOWL,  MILK, CHEESE

http://www.maine.gov/agriculture/ahi/ahisr.html

5A.  SCRAPIE TAGS FOR SHEEP AND GOATS ONLY TO APPLY FOR INTRASTATE MOVEMENT.  VENDORS COMING FROM OTHER STATES TO SELL SHEEP OR GOATS NEED TO HAVE SCRAPIE TAGS OR INDENTS.

5B.  birds do not need to be in the NPIP Program. Its great if your birds are Typhoid & Pollorum tested to keep these diseases out of US.

The only time you need to have tested birds is at a fair/show.

The only stipulations are that at public events in Maine you have to sell any birds under 8 weeks old in lots of 6, above the 8 weeks, they can go one at a time. Now, from your house or farm you can sell singular birds of any age.

You must purchase 6 from the one family the chicks are raised in, not 1 bird here, 1 bird there. (I believe its the pecking order and younger chicks could be harmed)

NO PROCESSING OR NEUTERING OF ANIMALS

Mammals must be completely weaned and minimum of 8 weeks old. 


*
RULES FOR OUT OF STATE VENDORS*

http://www.maine.gov/sos/cec/rules/01/001/001c206.doc

VENDORS DO NOT NEED A VENDORS LICENSE UNLESS THE VENDOR BUYS LIVESTOCK, POULTRY OR WATERFOWL TO RE-SELL

Certificate of Veterinary Inspection: A legible certificate signed by an accredited veterinarian and approved by the chief livestock official of the state or country of origin stating that the animals are free from signs of contagious, infectious and communicable diseases and containing the following:

1.    An official identification number, or identification satisfactory to the commissioner, for each animal

2.    Age, sex and breed of each animal

3.    The results of any qualifying test

4.    The exact address of consignor (sender) and consignee (receiver).

5.    The expected date of entry

*NH & out of state residents should have a copy of their NPIP form to show that the flocks of origin for their birds were NPIP certified.

SCRAPIE TAGS FOR SHEEP AND GOATS ONLY TO APPLY FOR INTRASTATE MOVEMENT.  VENDORS COMING FROM OTHER STATES TO SELL SHEEP OR GOATS NEED TO HAVE SCRAPIE TAGS OR INDENTS.*

Rule Chapters for the Department of Agriculture, Food and Rural Resources
01  001   Agriculture General

http://www.maine.gov/sos/cec/rules/01/chaps01.htm
*
See you all at the swap

&

Thanks for reading about our swap*


----------



## stano40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Less than 30 days and the very first Farm Day starts at the Tractor Supply store in Sanford, Maine.

All are welcome to attend.  Come sell, buy or swap.

Need information?  Contact bob stano at bobandmichellestano@yahoo.com

See ya at the swap.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Apr 16, 2011)

In 3 weeks on May 7th the very first Farm Day will be held at this Tractor Supply Company store.

If you want to sell some of your livestock, poultry, waterfowl, rabbits, small farm animals, crafts, plants, farm produce, farm or garden equipment of all kinds then come to the swap.

Need more information, just email me at bobandmichellestano@yahoo.com

See Ya At The Swap


----------



## stano40 (Apr 22, 2011)

2 weeks to go until the very first Farm Day at the Tractor Supply store in Sanford, Maine.

Swap is at 9 am to 2 pm - setting up time is from 8:30 am.  I'll try and be there at 8 am when they open to find out where we will be setting up at.

I should be bringing Black Australorp Chick, 4 week old and 1 or 2 day old as well.  Also 2 Alpine X Nubian doe's 1 year old.

Anybody coming?

See ya at the swap.

bob


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love to go...but Im kinda far away from Sanford!! Best of luck to you at the swap!!!


----------



## stano40 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks we're hoping for a good turnout the first time.  Love looking at your facebook, especially the buck with the Pompadour hair-do.

bob


----------



## stano40 (May 2, 2011)

We're in the home stretch for our 1st swap this year.  Some great people are coming and we're praying for good weather ..... think positive .... no rain, no rain, no rain.

I'll have 10 month old black australorp chicks, a big bag of soy meal (unopened), the incubator is cranking out more australorp chicks and I will bring those as well.

If anyone is interested in raw goats milk I can bring that along.  I have about 6 gallons of frozen goats milk available for those who like to make soaps, salves, or other goodies just let me know because I have to load a picnic thinga-ma-bob to keep it frozen.

See ya at the swap.

bob


----------



## stano40 (May 6, 2011)

COME ONE, COME ALL TO THE SWAP - Tomorrow is the first of many Farm Day swaps to be held at the Tractor Supply Company store in Sanford, Me.   See ya at the swap


----------



## stano40 (May 7, 2011)

What an AWESOME first swap.  Weather forecast leading up to the swap kept showing thunder storms.  The morning of the swap was clearing and by 8 am the skies were clear, the sun was out with temperatures rising to the mid 60's.  

We had over 10 sellers come to the swap, and a lot of people who couldn't wait for the swap to start. Everybody did well.  

Among the sellers stock were poultry, rabbits, waterfowl, goats, crafts, survival & aroma therapy products.

We sold 4 goats and a bunch of month old black australorp chickens.

We met so many great people selling and buying.  TSC loved the swap and said they had a slammin' day of sales.  

Everybody left happy.










































A big thanks to all those who came and made this first swap a big success.

Next Farm Day Swap in on June 11th.

Hope to see you all at the swap.

bob


----------



## stano40 (May 23, 2011)

June 11th is the next Farm Day swap and I hope to see everyone there again. 

TSC asked me the other day if we could run a Farm Day swap twice a month and I agreed.

The new schedule of events are:
JUNE 11TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JUNE 25TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JULY 9TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JULY  23RD - 9 AM TO 1 PM
AUGUST  6TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
AUGUST  20TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
SEPTEMBER  10TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
SEPTEMBER  24TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM

Right now this is the proposed schedule I'll be giving to TSC (Sanford), but I'm pretty sure the dates will stand.

Would love to hear from everyone on what they think about extending the swap season.

Still looking for more people to sell their farm equipment, garden plants/veggies, livestock, poultry, waterfowl or other small animals. 

Let's all hope for good weather and big crowds.

See ya at the swap.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 1, 2011)

Listed below is the new swap schedule for TSC Sanford.

One of the changes may come about if everyone would want the weekend during labor day weekend, Sept. 3rd.  I have the swap starting Sept. on the 10th but TSC would want it on the 3rd.  They say they holiday weekends are the busiest and Sept. 4th is their 1 year soft opening anniversary.

The new schedule of events are
JUNE 11TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JUNE 25TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JULY 9TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
JULY  23RD - 9 AM TO 1 PM
AUGUST  6TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
AUGUST  20TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
SEPTEMBER  10TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM
SEPTEMBER  24TH - 9 AM TO 1 PM

If anybody wants the swap on the 3rd please email me or post it on this thread.  I need to let TSC know how much interest their is on this day and I will have to change the dates in September to reflect every 2 weeks.

I also started a Facebook page for the Farm Day Sanford at  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Farm-Day-Chicken-Swap-Sanford-Me/148682458536970?sk=info

I'll try and keep it up with update information and schedule dates.

See Ya At The Swap

bob


----------



## stano40 (Jun 5, 2011)

June 11th is coming up next.  I'll be bringing about 10 month old and 21 1 week old Black Australorp chicks for sale.  I also have about 3 rolls of used chicken wire for free if anybody wants them I'll bring them along.

Getting a lot of talk from the Sanford TSC about people coming to the next swap, including a person selling pigs.

Always looking for others who sell plants, produce, farm crafts, soaps and lotions & farm equipment.

See ya all at the swap.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Jun 12, 2011)

The June 11th Farm Day swap was bigger than ever with loads of new people selling and buying poultry, livestock, crafts and wholesome baked goods.  The swap was tied into the TSC rabies and dog training event which brought in a lot of people.

The swap started off with a bang but didn't last due to the rain eventually making impossible to continue.  All in all it was a great swap and I can't thank everyone who came and made it a success again.

Tried to take as many photo's as I could of all the people selling and buying.  If I missed anyone I apologize.

The next swap is on June 25th from 9 am to 1 pm.  

Here's a few photo's of the swap.






























































See ya at the next swap - June 25th TSC Sanford, Maine 9am to 1 pm


----------



## stano40 (Jun 20, 2011)

Last swap was bigger than the last despite the weather.  Come and join the fun.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Jun 29, 2011)

Last June swap was really great despite the weather and the rain at the beginning of the swap.

Sorry no photo's this time, I forgot my camera.

We had a decent crowd and everybody was happy.

I learned the the TSC in Scarborough, Maine will be having a farm day of their own starting this July 16th.

Next Sanford, maine TSC swap is on July 9th from 9 am to 1 pm.

See ya at the swap

bob


----------



## stano40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ya everybody,

The next TSC swap for Sanford, Maine is July 9th from 9 am to 1 pm.  

Every one chant .... no rain ... no rain .... no rain

I managed to buy a very nice bulletin board at a yard sale, so I'll have the dates posted and if anyone has business cards they can post those on the board.

I'll be bringing the remainder of my black australorp chick's which are now a month old, also some leopard gecko's.

Trying to entice people that sell produce, bakery goods, plants, goat cheese, milk.  

I would appreciate it if you know anyone who would be interested please pass the word.

Sellers don't forget to clean up your area when you leave.

Thanks and see ya at the swap.

bob and michelle


----------



## stano40 (Jul 13, 2011)

July 9th swap was a gorgeous day.  I think some sellers didn't come because of the last two swaps had rain.  Crowd's were a little thin but plenty of buyers.

Here are some photo's of the swap.
























































we had two new sellers at this swap and even with a thinner crowd everybody did well.  To all those who came Thank You for your support and it was a pleasure meeting everyone there.

The next swap is on July 23rd and Scarborough, Maine swap is on July 16th from 10 am to 2 pm.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wanted to alert everyone that is coming to the Farm Day that Saturday is supposed to be in the low 90's.  Make sure your bringing water for your livestock and yourself.  Most important on days like these are water & shelter for you and your animals.

On July 30th in Kennebunk municipal  parking lot from 8 am - 12 at the farmers market they will be hosting a poultry event on the care and upkeep.  This is being presented by a very nice lady, Kellie Danico who runs the Oxford and Lewiston swap's.


----------



## stano40 (Jul 24, 2011)

In lieu of the heat wave and 100 degree weather we've had the past few days I started receiving emails that some vendors didn't want to chance the high heat for their livestock and poultry.  Very understandable, why put an animal in jeopardy.

Unfortunately since I run the swap I have to go so I bought some water and ice for a community ice water chest to compensate the heat.  Getting there in the morning it was very overcast and cooler than the expected 90 + degree weather forecasted.

A few vendors did come with more following during the day for a much cooler day  80 degree and with the overcast it seemed like it was in the 70's.  The overcast lasted pretty much all day and everybody did well.  What a relief.

Here are a few photo's of the swap.  You can tell the photo's are better because my wife Michelle took them with her new ipod. 

There were piglets, poultry, farm equipment, chicken coops, a pair of beautiful old english bulldog puppies, some very nicely made bird house's, eggs & goat's milk for sale.










































Hope you enjoyed the swap photo's.

bob & michelle


----------



## stano40 (Aug 5, 2011)

Aug 6th this Saturday from 9 am to 1 pm is the next Farm Day swap at the Tractor Supply Store in Sanford, Maine.

Want to sell your livestock, poultry, waterfowl, farm produce or baked goods, then this is the place to come and enjoy the day. 

NO SET UP FEE'S

New extended schedule for August, September, or October will be every Saturday.

People are looking for black sex links, araucana's, & silkies


----------



## stano40 (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!!  What a great swap with plenty of sellers and buyers.  Everybody had a great time.  Here are a few photo's of the swap, hope you enjoy them.

Stop by and visit soon.










































See ya at the swap on Aug 13th

bob


----------



## stano40 (Aug 21, 2011)

Another great Farm Day at the Sanford, Maine Tractor Supply store.

Some new people came in with pony's and more rabbits.

Plenty to look at and now we are starting to see Farm Produce at the swap.  Carrots, corn, beans, quick breads, peppers, canned goods, egg plant and more.

Check out the photo's and come by for a visit.





























































See ya at the swap!

bob


----------



## stano40 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sept. 3rd Labor Day swap This saturday from 9 am to 1 pm  -  Come One Come All  -  Sanford Maine Tractor Supply store.


----------



## stano40 (Sep 5, 2011)

Who would have thought Labor Day would be a great day for a swap?  I was very optimistic about the day because it started out very slow .... BOOM .... it got busy.

We sold out of almost everything we brought and could have sold more if we had it.

Here are some photo's of the swap.







































































If you haven't come to a swap before, your missing out on a lot of fun.

See ya at the swap.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's September and the Farm Day swap is still going strong.  With new people stopping by to buy, sell & ask questions the fun never stops.

Tibbetts Family Farm produce has been a hit at the swap and I've noticed people driving by has been stopping in to check us out.

I can't tell you how great this year has been with all the wonderful people coming to sell and showing their support for the swap.  If you haven't been to a swap now is the time to check it out.

The swap will continue until and including the first 2 weeks in October.  With weather permitting the Sanford TSC swaps will have 3 more weeks to buy & sell for the 2011 season.





























































Hope you all enjoyed the photo's.

bob


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Always do.  Love to see how successful your swaps are.  This is good.  It's the time.  People are finally starting to realize the important parts of life.


----------



## stano40 (Sep 30, 2011)

The Oct 1st Farm Day swap will be CANCELED due to 70% chance of rain that has been forecasted for this Saturday.

The next swap date is October 8th.

I guess our luck ran out with all that good weather we've had this past summer.

See ya at the next swap.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Oct 6, 2011)

This is it .... the last Farm Day for 2011 at the Tractor Supply store in Sanford, Maine.  After last weeks rain out I am hoping for a big turnout for the last swap of the year.

Weather for this Saturday is going to be good.  Sunny. Warmer with highs in the mid 70s. Light and variable winds.  It's supposed to be in the 60's in the morning warming up to the mid 70's.  Looks like a perfect day for the swap.

We will bringing some baby chicks, a japanese roo, & maybe a pair of cameo peacocks.  Don't miss out on the best swap in Maine.

Time to start thinking for next year.  tentatively I've been thinking of starting next years swaps on the 2nd of 4th week in May.  Then every weekend starting in June.  Also an idea for the opening of next year is to have a raffle of a 50 lb. sack of feed.  If anyone has any ideas and would like to help promote the swap please contact me.

See ya all at the swap this Saturday .... Don't miss it.


----------



## stano40 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!  What a great year at the swaps.  Our first year for the Farm Day Swaps is at an end and I'm missing all the great people we've met already.

There was a great selection of poultry, waterfowl, equine, goats, farm equipment, steers, even alpaca's and all the great buys at the Tractor Supply store.  Late in the season Tibbett's family farm joined us and became a big hit.  

I want to thank everybody who came to the swap that made it a great success, especially Tractor Supply in Sanford, Maine who allowed us to have our swap.  It was our extreme pleasure to meet everybody and make new friends.

The 2012 season is pretty much set with the 2012 Farm Day swaps starting the 2nd & 4th weekend's in May and then starting in June every weekend until the 2nd weekend in October.  Time is still 9 am to 1 pm unless everyone wish's to change the ending time to 2 pm.  I've notice many of us stayed well after the 1 pm closing time and picked up late buyers stopping by the swap during that time period.

One of the ideas for next season is to have a raffle for that day of either a 50 lb bag of feed or a gift card for TSC.  I'm leaning towards a gift card that way the winner can use it on any purchase at any TSC.

I would like to invite everybody to submit there name or company name for a listing of sellers for next year.  If you choose you can also include your email address and phone numbers.  This listing would be posted on a website or poster as information for buyers to contact that seller.

During this winter I'll check into starting a website for the Farm Day Swap. Sanford, Maine.  I've got a seperate page on my facebook for the swaps and it is drawing some attention.  The page is listed as Farm Day Sanford, Maine.

I'll keep everybody notified of when the 2012 swap season starts including posting about the Farm Day swaps on Chicken Chatter.org, backyard chickens.com, self sufficient.com, backyard herds.com, easy garden.com and chicken crossing,org.
Again to all who came a very big THANK YOU for participating at the Farm Day Swap's; Tractor Supply in Sanford, Maine.

bob and michelle stano

Here's a few photo's from the very last swap for 2011.

Chickie's momma was there as well as Tibbetts Family Farm, Joe who always has a good selection of ducks, and the mini-lop rabbit farm was there.  Of course we were there to with baby chicks, a japanese roo & we took in a golden laced wyandotte, who is available to anyone who wants him.
































Thanks for viewing my thread and the photo's.


See ya all at the swap in 2012 - starting May 12th 2012


----------



## jane_kolin (Aug 3, 2012)

What an AWESOME first swap!


----------

